# Phalaenopsis violacea Norton blue & friends



## Hamlet (Jul 1, 2016)

These three Phals just opened their flowers, I thought they complement each other nicely.

Phal. violacea, supposedly a Norton plant. I lost the tag, though... It was a long wait. The spike developed more than a year ago, but no flower until now. Wonderful fragrance on this one:







Phal. Germaine Vincent, a primary hybrid between Phal. speciosa and violacea:






Phal. amabilis, aurea form without any spots. I like this much more than the regular one:






Group shots:











Thanks for looking!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 1, 2016)

Hamlet said:


> Phal. violacea, supposedly a Norton plant. I lost the tag, though... It was a long wait. The spike developed more than a year ago, but no flower until now. Wonderful fragrance on this one:



Wow, is this color accurate? If so, pretty "blue".


----------



## Hamlet (Jul 1, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Wow, is this color accurate? If so, pretty "blue".



It's accurate, yes. Though it probably looks a bit darker than it is because of the flash. I was surprised by the dark "blueish" colour.


----------



## Carkin (Jul 1, 2016)

Wow, that violacea is absolutely gorgeous!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monocotman (Jul 1, 2016)

Just love the violacea!
David


----------



## Marco (Jul 1, 2016)

I love the first photo. Thanks


----------



## fibre (Jul 1, 2016)

Great Trio!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2016)

I love the group shot. Not only is the composition and colors very fine, but it shows the differences in flower sizes.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jul 1, 2016)

They are incredible. The 'blue' is so intense.


----------



## abax (Jul 1, 2016)

Gorgeous trio! The violacea is fantastic. Well, I just love
them all. The colors are so intense and the white is a long
time favorite.


----------



## theshatterings (Jul 2, 2016)

Really nice trio! Group shot is great.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 4, 2016)

All wonderful but that violacea is exceptional.


----------



## paphioboy (Jul 4, 2016)

Superb! That Norton blue is stunning...


----------



## Migrant13 (Jul 4, 2016)

That is an outstanding violacea!


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm not a big Phal fan. Send me the blue one!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 8, 2016)

I'm with Eric, not a big Phal fan, though I do make exception for most species. I really like the spotless amablis - very nice!


----------

